# Yamaha model F15MSHY oil coming through carb !!!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A 4 stroke bleeding oil out the carb can't be good.
If it was just oil I'd say look at the oil baffle on the crankcase scavenger tube.
Finding water in the crankcase oil is a much bigger worry.
Chasing down the leak isn't going to be any fun.
Gaskets, seals, corroded fittings, cracked metal components...I don't envy you.

How old is the outboard? :-?


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ..... I took it apart and found a bad head gasket tonight . 
















And here's the gasket... It's split and chipped where my pointing finger is..


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks alot better than it did down in "Nightmare"!!


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Looks alot better than it did down in "Nightmare"!!


Hay walt .... I'm still waiting for my parts but it's lookin ok so far.  I can't wait to get the new gasket on and test her out .

Man you were right about it being the gasket


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

gotta love those fourstrokes ....


----------

